# Photographing to sell vs impress



## alawoodman (Jun 13, 2010)

I've never jumped in here because some of you guys are so good that I'm reluctant to compare notes. However, as I've upgraded my setup a big, with a nice SLR and tent, I've started forming an opinion or two I wanted to float.

Big one is use of props. Like a lot of other folks, I've used a lot of the standards like shells, stones, etc., and I can't hold a candle to the way a lot of you pull those off. I've done lots of different backgrounds etc. too. But I'm taking photos not to impress my fellow turners, but to sell pens. And I've found that I sell more pens by doing a couple of things that break with established wisdom:


Using "real world" props like mugs, wine glasses, eyeglasses, PDAs, books etc. rather than things that look prettier but are objects you rarely see on a desktop except maybe as paperweights. People seem to respond better if they see it presented the way it'd likely look in their world.


Using direct light, shadows be damned. Not always. Sometimes diffused light is perfect when I'm trying to pick up a 3D curly grain, for example. But placing the lights where I get just a little direct shine without impeding the woodgrain or washing out the color seems to get a better response. I know it's crass, but it sells.
Not always tilting or standing up the pen. This goes with my "real world props" notion, but I don't know anybody who actually tilts a pen or balances it on a pebble. They lay them down ... sometimes open, sometimes closed. When I use photos of a pen just lying there, they seem to be better able to envision it in their own had.
Anyway, this may get me into the category of a hack, and that's fine. But I'm sure selling a lot of pens.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 13, 2010)

Where are your pictures?  Internet?  Posters at shows or resellers?  

Just looking for a context, please.

Thanks, and thanks for putting forth the topic!!


----------



## alawoodman (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm selling more pens through my Facebook page than anywhere else. I also have some photos posted on Picasa for those who don't do FB. Getting a good dynamic on FB, because when somebody buys one, I post a photo as I ship it out to them and it creates a sense of excitement in the buyer. Previous buyers are the first to "Like" or compliment them.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jun 13, 2010)

Do you have a link or examples?  Sounds interesting.


----------



## khogan16 (Jun 13, 2010)

Alawoodman,
I agree with you, if you can make a person think about your product in a real life situation your sale should be easy. As a Commercial photographer that is what I was trained to do. The only thing you need to do is also show the qualities of the product and why this product is better than the average pen that is machine made in mass quantities. An overview shot as you have expressed shows the real life use. Then the close ups show the uniqueness of your product to drive home the quality. 

Hope that helps


----------



## thewishman (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I'm trying to make my site more profitable, and your ideas may help. Appreciate your willingness to share.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:  "Anyway, this may get me into the category of a hack, and that's fine. But I'm sure selling a lot of pens. "

Lets see some examples. Impress us


----------



## gmreeves (Jun 18, 2010)

I have tried multiple times to find your facebook page but have never been able to locate it and you haven't posted a link.  That would be helpful to see what it is you are talking about.  Inquiring minds want to know.  :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 18, 2010)

gmreeves said:


> I have tried multiple times to find your facebook page but have never been able to locate it and you haven't posted a link.  That would be helpful to see what it is you are talking about.  Inquiring minds want to know.  :biggrin:



Unfortunately, SOME inquiring minds also copy.  So, if he has a good thing going, it's probably smarter NOT to share all the gorey details!!
Just my opinion--based on earlier evidence.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 19, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Unfortunately, SOME inquiring minds also copy. So, if he has a good thing going, it's probably smarter NOT to share all the gorey details!!
> Just my opinion--based on earlier evidence.


 

Ed sorry but I do not agree with that thinking Don't come on here bragging about sales and show us nothing because we then do not even want to hear it. This site is all about sharing. You want to brag then back it up.  That is my motto.


----------

